# Reiherabwehr



## Anderl30 (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand Ideen wie man Reiher vergraulen kann die aus dem Teich Fische klauen. Der Teich ist für ein Netz oder Draht zu groß.

Gruß,

Anderl


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

ohne sie umzubringen bzw. das ganze ufer steiler zu machen fällt mir nichts ein und ich denke da gibts auch nicht viel.


----------



## Anderl30 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Irgendwie müssen die ja weg die Viecher. Haben sowieso Überhand genommen bei uns. Das ist nicht nur einer sonder 10 die stören.Für interne Tipps meine E-mail anderl.aigner@gmx.de
Ich denke man muß immer abwägen. Mit dem Jäger in dem Gebiet werd ich sowieso reden.


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Wir haben seit heuer an die Spitze von Eisenrohren (4m und schräg ins ufer übers wasser) einen Büschel aus rotweißen Flatterbändern (Länge der Streifen 1m und ca. 10 Stück im Bündel) angbunden. Die bewegen sich im Wind recht heftig. Haben dieses Jahr noch keine tote Forelle durch Reiher gesehen.


----------



## ric0h (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

@Ossipeter:Hast du ein Bild davon? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

besorg dir eine/mehrere schaufensterpuppe(n) und stell sie dir an den teich. wenn der reiher dir signatur sieht, ist er auch ganz schnell verschwunden


p.s. die gibbet echt günstig bei ebay


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> besorg dir eine/mehrere schaufensterpuppe(n) und stell sie dir an den teich. wenn der reiher dir signatur sieht, ist er auch ganz schnell verschwunden
> 
> 
> p.s. die gibbet echt günstig bei ebay


 
Sieht aber auf Dauer doch recht bescheuert aus, oder...|kopfkrat

Wir hatten übrigens früher in der Forellenzucht eine geniale, wenn auch illegale Methode, uns der Reiher zu entledigen...:g


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Knallgasanlage bei Siepmann Tier und Agrahandel,aber ziemlich laut ist es schon auf Dauer,aber hilft must nur die Zeitperioden ab und zu verändern.#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Ich habe euch das mal aufgemalt, wie wir das gemacht haben...:q

ansonsten:|sagnix


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

och du wenn du die mädelz n bissi schick anziehst, hast du sogár noch was fürs auge... |supergri|supergri|supergri

schike reiher hat du da gemalt. *wechlach*


----------



## Anderl30 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Danke für die vielen Tipps!
Ich werde mal einiges versuchen....


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



ric0h schrieb:


> @Ossipeter:Hast du ein Bild davon? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht.




Werde am WE mal ein Foto davon machen und reinstellen.


----------



## Haggard (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe euch das mal aufgemalt, wie wir das gemacht haben...:q
> 
> ansonsten:|sagnix


 

:m wie geil |bigeyes ist nicht Dein Ernst oder ?


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

ist dort Schaf oder Gänsehaltung möglich ?ich kenne einige die Landtiere halten und keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## Anderl30 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Da sind Kühe auf der Weide aber das juckt die Reiher nicht.
Die Weide gehört aber nicht mir.


----------



## GiantKiller (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe euch das mal aufgemalt, wie wir das gemacht haben...:q
> 
> ansonsten:|sagnix



Die Idee ist tatsächlich genial. Seid ihr da selbst draufgekommen? Vor solch ausgefeilten Ideen hab ich Respekt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



Haggard schrieb:


> :m wie geil |bigeyes ist nicht Dein Ernst oder ?


 
Doch ist mein Ernst! Von der Nachahmung möchte ich aber dringend abraten, aus allgemein bekannten Gründen...

Mitte der 90er hatten wir eine regelrechte "Reiherplage", der Rekord lag bei über 140 Vögeln, die ich an einem Morgen in der Anlage gezählt habe! Irgendwann kam einer mit diesem ausgedienten Bungee - Seil an, ich glaube es war einer der Praktikanten. Als wir dann so bei Holsten und Doppelkorn zusammensaßen kam uns die Idee (die beschriebene...)!Irgendwann war die Gelegenheit günstig, der Chef im Urlaub... Also ran ans Werk! Wir haben das Ganze wie auf der Zeichnung aufgebaut. Im Morgengrauen sind wir dann hin, und tatsächlich standen etwa 20 Reiher an diesem einen Teich! Irgendeiner hat dann das ca. 20 Meter lange Verbindungsseil gekappt und der Landrover Defender machte einen Satz nach vorn! Die Wirkung war vernichtend!!! Die Reiher, die ganz vorn am Teich standen, wurden praktisch aus den Federn gesprengt und pulverisiert! Der Rest hatte ein erstaunlich gutes Reaktionsvermögen und entkam! Auf seinem Weg übern Teich fällte das Seil noch eine armdicke Birke und beförderte den Schaufelradbelüfter in die ewigen Jagdgründe:c Hätte da jemand gestanden, der würde jetzt im Bollerwagen mit zwei Bügeleisen durch´s Leben gehen. Wir haben so einen Mist nie wieder gemacht, war uns zu heftig... Aber: VERSUCH MACHT KLUG!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## C.K. (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Der Reiher steht soweit ich weiß in allen Bundesländern unter Schutz, somit bezichtigt ihr Euch selbst einer Straftat. Ist ja fast wie eine Selbstanzeige, was ihr hier so schreibt. 
Vieleicht noch einmal nachdenken über das geschriebene?


----------



## GiantKiller (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Selbst wenn er mitgemacht hat ist die Sache längst verjährt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



C.K. schrieb:


> Der Reiher steht soweit ich weiß in allen Bundesländern unter Schutz, somit bezichtigt ihr Euch selbst einer Straftat. Ist ja fast wie eine Selbstanzeige, was ihr hier so schreibt.
> Vieleicht noch einmal nachdenken über das geschriebene?


 
Das ist mir durchaus bewusst! Aber ich rede hier von einer Sache, die lange zurückliegt, und die aus meiner heutigen Sicht auch nicht in Ordnung war. Das war halt während meiner Ausbildung zum Fischwirt. Da bekamen wir immer eingetrichtert: "Reiher sind böse, bekämpft sie..." Deswegen sagte ich ja auch:"Nachahmung nicht empfehlenswert..." Heute gibt es bessere und sinnvollere Methoden der Reiherabwehr. Das ist halt nur eine Anekdote aus meinen wilden Lehrjahren... Damals wurden die Dinge noch etwas anders gesehen, jeder Fischwirt hat mit allen Mitteln versucht, sich seiner geflügelten Konkurrenz zu entledigen, egal mit welchen Mitteln. Heute werden Teiche überspannt und fertig. Ich war damals 19 Jahre alt, und wenn der Boss gesagt hat: "Killt die Reiher", dann haben wir eben die Reiher gekillt! Haben wir es nicht getan, wurden eben mal die Überstunden unter´n Teppich gekehrt...


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



C.K. schrieb:


> Der Reiher steht soweit ich weiß in allen Bundesländern unter Schutz, somit bezichtigt ihr Euch selbst einer Straftat. Ist ja fast wie eine Selbstanzeige, was ihr hier so schreibt.
> Vieleicht noch einmal nachdenken über das geschriebene?



Erzählen kann das jeder, solange es keine Beweise gibt.
Ich habe z.B. Kennedy erschossen


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Erzählen kann das jeder, solange es keine Beweise gibt.
> Ich habe z.B. Kennedy erschossen


 
Und ich den Reiher gekillt... Story stimmt! Aber stolz bin ich nicht drauf...


----------



## sebeschen111 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

auf was für gedanken man bei holsten kommt |supergri
(super zeichnung)


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

bevor ihr das Dr Sommer Team befragt, fragt Dr. Horst! Der Mann reihert täglich und erbricht sich zu eurem Wohl! Wer kotzt, verliert! Der liest auch aus Nudelbruchstücken noch eure Zukunft....Und ich geh´nun in´s Bett!

Gute Nacht!:vik:


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

mal wieder eine klasse zeichnung carsten...aber ich finde fischreiher eigentlich sehr schøn..pussierliche tierchen...und von plage kann man heute wohl kaum mehr sprechen....zumindest in manchen gebieten


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

aber sie schmecken ausgezeichnet, im Bratschlauch geschmort, mit Waldpilzen und Kräutern der Saison...Superzart, aromatisch und *nicht* zum reihern... Weißweinsoße dazu, mit Salzkartoffeln...Knoblauchbutter....
#


hmmmm, leckersaftigzart... (sabber....)


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Schnabel als Zahnstocher....|rolleyes


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

dann musst du mich unbedingt einladen...stehen die nicht unter naturschutz???


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



andre23 schrieb:


> stehen die nicht unter naturschutz???


 
...nein, aber auf der karte...|supergri


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

na dann a´la carte...und die sind echt so gut????


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



andre23 schrieb:


> na dann a´la carte...und die sind echt so gut????


 
Aber sicher! Langsam garen! So bei 140 - 160 Grad Umluft! Eine Pfifferlingsoße macht sich gut dazu, wie fast alle Waldpilze. 

Maronen, Steinpilze, Birkenpilze - mit viel Pfeffer und fettem Speck sowie Zwiebeln in der Pfanne in Butter geschmort. Das ganze über die aufgeschnittene, gegarte Reiherbrust geben. Dazu Weißbrot und einen guten Kümmelschnaps! Als Beilage empfehlen sich Petersilienkartoffeln... oder Kroketten! Man kann den Reiher auch mit Knoblauch spicken, im Bratschlauch schmoren und anschließend wie Ente mit Rotkohl und Kartoffeln auf der Platte servieren ....köstlich!


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

carsten...ich hab alles ...nur den reiher nicht....hab sogar zahnstocher...also wo bekomm ich das tier her??

...danke fuer´s rezept...


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Lass dir was einfallen, wo du den Reiher herkriegst! Aber er schmeckt auf alle Fälle besser als Blässhuhn! Das ist nur bäh! Haubentaucher sind oftmals zäh und tranig! Höckerschwäne sind alt ungenießbar, jung aber delikat, aber nicht zu vergleichen mit jungen Graugänsen!  Dohlen und Krähen muss man lange schmoren, um sie zart zu kriegen! Danach sind sie aber ausgezeichnet! Am besten sind aber junge Ringeltauben! Aus Bisamratten kann man ein vortreffliches Gulasch kochen (kein Scherz!), Nutria eignet sich aber aufgrund seiner Fleischmasse noch besser! Eine vorzügliche Suppe kocht man aus Staren! Was die Fische angeht, ist der Brassen allen anderen Speisefischen vom Geschmack her überlegen.... Auch einer Forelle!


----------



## PulheimerHecht (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

die Zeichnung ist genial... so habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelacht


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

wenn carsten die hier mal anbieten wuerde ...wære er bald reich....


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Wieso nur bist du eigendlich schon wach, andre´?


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

carsten...die frage warum immer noch!!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*



andre23 schrieb:


> carsten...die frage warum immer noch!!!!


 
Warum WAS???


----------



## schrauber78 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

naja, das ein brassen besser schmeckt, als forelle kann ich kaum glaben


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

na ich hab , wie du, noch nicht geschlafen.....mein chick is schuld...oder sagen wir reiher...um auf´s thema zu kommen...


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

hej schrauber..


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

Reiher...chicken...Brassen...|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich muss hier weg, ich geh jetzt angeln...:vik:


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

na dann viel erfolg...und verrat mir , wo die reiher sind...ich hoffe nicht an board....


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

komm gut hinter´n kutter carsten....viel spass und erfolg


----------



## andre23 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Reiherabwehr*

und berichte ob gereihert wurde....


----------

